# Airless paint sprayer hose leak



## Justanewbie (Jan 4, 2021)

Hey guys, so I have a graco x7 and I have used it many times without a problem. I went to use it on my second round of paint and the hose started to leak between the nut and hose spring. I have an attached picture. I tried replacing the hose and the brand new one did the same thing.







No idea why and I can’t find anything on it.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Its leaking from there because the connection isn't tight.


----------



## Justanewbie (Jan 4, 2021)

I tried tightening everything with a wrench and no luck. Still spraying out that same location. Could I over tighten it ?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Justanewbie said:


> I tried tightening everything with a wrench and no luck. Still spraying out that same location. Could I over tighten it ?


It could be that the threads on the machine's material outlet, or the gun itself, are stripped or have a defect or obstruction.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Justanewbie said:


> I tried tightening everything with a wrench and no luck. Still spraying out that same location. Could I over tighten it ?


When you tighten the connection you need to use 2 wrenches. The connection should be very tight.
If still leaking replace the 1/4"x1/4" male connection


----------



## Allicat (May 17, 2021)

Did you ever find a solution? I had the same thing happen this weekend. Replaced hose and it did the same thing. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Allicat said:


> Did you ever find a solution? I had the same thing happen this weekend. Replaced hose and it did the same thing. Any help would be appreciated.


It's a compression fitting so like @cocomonkeynuts said you need to use two wrenches, one on each side. Used to trick me all the time into thinking it was something else.


----------



## DRG (Sep 8, 2021)

I am new to paint sprayers and had the same issue with two different new hoses. I called Graco. They said you need to use 2 wrenches. One on the male assembly and one on the hose. Also try swapping out the hose ends. I have attached a photo. I haven't had a chance to try this yet but will this weekend.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Its not gonna hurt to use some teflon tape while youre at it.


----------



## DRG (Sep 8, 2021)

DRG said:


> I am new to paint sprayers and had the same issue with two different new hoses. I called Graco. They said you need to use 2 wrenches. One on the male assembly and one on the hose. Also try swapping out the hose ends. I have attached a photo. I haven't had a chance to try this yet but will this weekend.
> View attachment 112648


UPDATE: This did not work! Call Graco Support 888-541-9788 and ask them to send a new Outlet Fitting. Guy there said that should fix the problem.


----------



## Bbspider (Oct 2, 2021)

I called Graco two days ago and they didn't offer to send a new fitting. Just wanted you to know they weren't much help.


----------



## Bbspider (Oct 2, 2021)

Bbspider said:


> I called Graco two days ago and they didn't offer to send a new fitting. Just wanted you to know they weren't much help.


----------



## Bbspider (Oct 2, 2021)

I am convinced that the new fitting will probably work for a while but fail again and will likely damage the hoses. I think it is a poor design personally.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Bbspider said:


> I am convinced that the new fitting will probably work for a while but fail again and will likely damage the hoses. I think it is a poor design personally.


 Did you change your profile name or something? Just wondering if your the OP or hijacking this thread.? I'm not sure about this x7 machine, but I've had a 490 with the same fittings for 15yrs and no problems. Just sayin.


----------



## Bbspider (Oct 2, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Did you change your profile name or something? Just wondering if your the OP or hijacking this thread.? I'm not sure about this x7 machine, but I've had a 490 with the same fittings for 15yrs and no problems. Just sayin.


No not the OP and not sure I am hijacking anything by providing my experience. Glad you have had great success with yours but obviously some of us haven't.


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

Bbspider said:


> No not the OP and not sure I am hijacking anything by providing my experience. Glad you have had great success with yours but obviously some of us haven't.


This is a rock solid type of connection used across many industries in many high pressure applications. There are a hundred things that can fail on a sprayer but this is not one of them except if the user doesn't understand the sealing principle behind it and does things like putting sealer on the threads/sealing surface or lubricating the joint or Teflon tape that gets trapped between the 2 machined surfaces or some debris trapped that deforms those machined surfaces.


----------



## Bbspider (Oct 2, 2021)

Knobbe said:


> This is a rock solid type of connection used across many industries in many high pressure applications. There are a hundred things that can fail on a sprayer but this is not one of them except if the user doesn't understand the sealing principle behind it and does things like putting sealer on the threads/sealing surface or lubricating the joint or Teflon tape that gets trapped between the 2 machined surfaces or some debris trapped that deforms those machined surfaces.


Yes my Wagner has the same type connection and haven't had an issue with it ever and I never used any of the things you mentioned like tape lube etc. and, I hooked it up the same way, and wrench tightened it. Maybe mine was a fluke situation and hopefully the new part will fix the issue.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Knobbe said:


> This is a rock solid type of connection used across many industries in many high pressure applications. There are a hundred things that can fail on a sprayer but this is not one of them except if the user doesn't understand the sealing principle behind it and does things like putting sealer on the threads/sealing surface or lubricating the joint or Teflon tape that gets trapped between the 2 machined surfaces or some debris trapped that deforms those machined surfaces.


There is nothing wrong with applying PTFE thread tape or a light layer of grease on the threads


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Bbspider said:


> I am convinced that the new fitting will probably work for a while but fail again and will likely damage the hoses. I think it is a poor design personally.


As @Knobbe states these are a high pressure hose fitting NPSM and are ubiquitous throughout many different industries.


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> There is nothing wrong with applying PTFE thread tape or a light layer of grease on the threads


Agreed as long as the user understands this is not where the pressure sealing takes place and just helps ensure easy removal in the future.


----------



## Bbspider (Oct 2, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> As @Knobbe states these are a high pressure hose fitting NPSM and are ubiquitous throughout many different industries.


Does the industry all use the same materials at the same standards?


----------



## Ralbitre (Oct 28, 2021)

Bummer, I thought I found a thread that would also fix my problem, I also have the same exact problem as Justanewbie, used it twice with no issues at all, went to use it again and it leaked heavily in the same place on the hose as pictured, not in the threaded area of the nut, just below the threaded nut where it swivels to tighten up at first I thought it split the hose even tho it was new, so I did the same and went and bought a brand new hose for it and it leaked not just leaked but sprayed out the very first time, even used two wrenches to tighten it up,??????


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

So, let's start at the beginning...
Since these are high PSI connections we need to think about how the sealing is accomplished.
Don't know what kind of sprayer you have but the vast majority have a NPT (National Pipe Taper) thread machined into the fluid section of the pump (where the paint comes out). The fitting that threads into this (male end)must also be NPT. It must have teflon tape, teflon paste or pipe dope applied to the threads before they are threaded together and wrench tightened. You don't need a lot of sealant and only apply it to the male threads. The seal at this connection is made because the two tapered threads are forced together when tightened.
It appears it's the other connection where you guys are having trouble. As Cocomonkeynuts mentioned this is a NPSM thread. This is a type of pipe thread but the threads are straight, not tapered. This type of thread requires some other method of sealing. In most cases there would be a accurate taper machined into the other end of the fitting. This mates with an accurate machined taper on your hose fitting. The sealing is accomplished when the 2 tapers mate and are wrench tightened together. These types of connections are extremely common any time fluids under high pressure are being transferred. Take a look at the














images attached. Hope this helps.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

So the problem could either lie with the mating surface of the female end being bent or dirty? Or the threads are cakee with paint enough tow where it doesnt tighten
properly.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> So the problem could either lie with the mating surface of the female end being bent or dirty? Or the threads are cakee with paint enough tow where it doesnt tighten
> properly.


Yes its a very common problem if you don't keep the tip guards/diffuser threads clean too. Old dirty threads I take a brass brush to them before reconnecting. Generally hose connections shouldn't need PTFE tape but I use it to facilitate future servicing or I will use regular bearing grease


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I have a wand where the inside of the female threads have caked paint with no easy way to clean, so I really have to crank it down when using. Yes, I know if I really tried, I could fix the porblem...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> I have a wand where the inside of the female threads have caked paint with no easy way to clean, so I really have to crank it down when using. Yes, I know if I really tried, I could fix the porblem...


Soak em overnight/ couple days with some diluted sodium hydroxide then get a brass brush attachment for a drill, cleans those threads right up. then just make sure the gasket is good


----------



## Spencer DFW (10 mo ago)

Justanewbie said:


> Hey guys, so I have a graco x7 and I have used it many times without a problem. I went to use it on my second round of paint and the hose started to leak between the nut and hose spring. I have an attached picture. I tried replacing the hose and the brand new one did the same thing.
> View attachment 111166
> No idea why and I can’t find anything on it.


Here's what you have to do...

Inside the nut is a cylinder / male shaped fitting that should snugly fit into the female fitting *before you tighten the bolt". In order to ensure a snug fit you have to manually connect the cylinder fitting inside of the bolt while screwing the bolt in which seals the connection. 

You can manually connect it with your right hand while you hold the bolt to the thread with your left hand and when the cylinder fitting is tight against the female fitting slowly turn the bolt and the seal with take.


----------



## Spencer DFW (10 mo ago)

Spencer DFW said:


> Here's what you have to do...
> 
> Inside the nut is a cylinder / male shaped fitting that should snugly fit into the female fitting *before you tighten the bolt". In order to ensure a snug fit you have to manually connect the cylinder fitting inside of the bolt while screwing the bolt in which seals the connection.
> 
> You can manually connect it with your right hand while you hold the bolt to the thread with your left hand and when the cylinder fitting is tight against the female fitting slowly turn the bolt and the seal with take.


----------



## sternerjim (5 mo ago)

you are not understanding where it is leaking. it not at the nut that attaches to the gun or the pump. it is leaking at the swivel part after the nut. you can't put any sealer on this connection. it is suppose to tighten up when you attach the hose, but this is where it leaks no matter how tight the nut is.


----------

